# How Many Wins will Orlando get in January?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How many wins will the 8-24 Magic manage in January?

Jan 2: @Miami
Jan 3: @Memphis
Jan 6: @Indiana
Jan 7: @Boston
Jan 9: vs. Washington
Jan 12: vs. Philadelphia
Jan 14: @New York
Jan 16: vs. Boston
Jan 17: @ New Orleans
Jan 19: vs. Milwaukee
Jan 21: @ Milwaukee
Jan 23: @Philadelphia
Jan 25: vs. Houston
Jan 26: @Cleveland
Jan 28: @Washington
Jan 29: vs. New Jersey
Jan 31: vs. L.A. Clippers

[fixed the title for you, you had December not Jan - J]


**Thanks JNice, my bad.
-rukahS capuT


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

8 wins.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I say 7


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

If I was a pessimist I would say 5 wins, against Miami, Washington (home), Milwaukee (home), Cleveland, and Washington again.

I'd go with 7 though, because I believe that the Magic will probably slip up on some of those games, but then go out and beat a better team like N.J.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Honestly, 1 win.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Couldn't have expected more from you.  

7


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Honestly, 1 win.


I'm not trying to be rude, but obviously you don't support your argument and you never really add to the conversations so why do you hang around the Magic forum? You couldn't be a fan, and it seems as if you haven't lost your hatred since Tracy left Toronto. Is their any reason for your being around here, because I haven't read one positive or contributive post from you about the Magic.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> and it seems as if you haven't lost your hatred since Tracy left Toronto.


What Raptor fan has?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great start to January, and to the new year: An 11 point loss to the Heat :nonono:


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Great start to January, and to the new year: An 11 point loss to the Heat :nonono:


Looking at the boxscore from the game, a couple things well...startle me.
A. Tracy McGrady did NOT lead the magic in points, nor field goals attempted. I know he shot near 25%, but only 18 shots in 47 minutes for our franchise player? Also to think that only 6 of those shots were within the 3 point arc, what is he...the new Baron Davis?
B. Shammond Williams - DNP - Coach's Decision, Rod Strickland - 13 minutes, Tyronne Lue - 35 minutes, 6 points, 0 assists. Come on, Lue is NOT that good to take Williams minutes and limit Strickland to 13. Is there something I don't know? I know all three are not superstar-caliber point guard's, but is Lue that much better to average 0 assists in 35 minutes. That's close to Yinka Dare's average.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude, but obviously you don't support your argument and you never really add to the conversations so why do you hang around the Magic forum? You couldn't be a fan, and it seems as if you haven't lost your hatred since Tracy left Toronto. Is their any reason for your being around here, because I haven't read one positive or contributive post from you about the Magic.


Those are certainly facts, rather than opinions and false statements.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Those are certainly facts, rather than opinions and false statements.


Matt, I'm not trying to disrespect you, but obviously you're previous post to my reply was satisfactory and evident to support my argument.



> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Honestly, 1 win.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> 
> Matt, I'm not trying to disrespect you, but obviously you're previous post to my reply was satisfactory and evident to support my argument.


Do you even notice some thing ackward about my previous post? If not, I suggest you read it more attentively.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you even notice some thing ackward about my previous post? If not, I suggest you read it more attentively.



First of all, ackward isn't a word. Maybe you mean't awkward? It's ok, I know you're Canadian. You like to butcher the English language any way you can. Boot anyway, I'm pretty sure he understood perfectly that your post was sarcastic. It's too bad his post *was* a fact and your posts prove it to be so.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

29 Mon New York (win) (we lossed)
2 Fri @ Miami (win) (we lossed)
3 Sat @ Memphis (win) (we lossed)

FUTURE

6 Tue @ Indiana (loss)
7 Wed @ Boston (win)
9 Fri Washington (win)
12 Mon Philadelphia (win)
14 Wed @ New York (win)
16 Fri Boston (win)
17 Sat @ New Orleans (loss) 
19 Mon Milwaukee (win)
21 Wed @ Milwaukee (loss)
23 Fri @ Philadelphia (loss)
25 Sun Houston (win)
26 Mon @ Cleveland (win)
28 Wed @ Washington (win)
29 Thu New Jersey (loss)
31 Sat L.A. Clippers (win)


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 29 Mon New York (win) (we lossed)
> 2 Fri @ Miami (win) (we lossed)
> 3 Sat @ Memphis (win) (we lossed)
> ...


That is the most optimistic prediction, thus impossible.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

I said 1 win. It was *my* most logical prediction after observing January's schedule countless time. And yet, some people perceived it as an insult to the Magic. 

Game by game, watch the Magic lose with hard-fought performances. As I speak, the Magic lost again, to the "winnable" Celtics team according to courtside. 
I'm *most likely* going to prove all you wrong.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I said 1 win. It was *my* most logical prediction after observing January's schedule countless time. And yet, some people perceived it as an insult to the Magic.
> 
> Game by game, watch the Magic lose with hard-fought performances. As I speak, the Magic lost again, to the "winnable" Celtics team according to courtside.
> I'm *most likely* going to prove all you wrong.


Doubtful.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The Magic beat an opponent, but to the wrong one I was predicting they would beat, the Magic beating the Bucks at home. Oh well, I still strongly hold onto my prediction, 'cause the Magic are the worst team in the NBA (probably the 2nd above Hawks) which means they can lose close or a blowout at home while getting an automatic defeat on the road


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The Magic beat an opponent, but to the wrong one I was predicting they would beat, the Magic beating the Bucks at home. Oh well, I still strongly hold onto my prediction, 'cause the Magic are the worst team in the NBA (probably the 2nd above Hawks) which means they can lose close or a blowout at home while getting an automatic defeat on the road


Go ahead and hold on to your prediction. Hold on real tight.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Is he still here?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> I'm *most likely* going to prove all you wrong.


Am I aloud to repeat this again? 

:"120-110":


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

magic aint makin the play offs, ill give them about 30 wins by the end of the season. if they hit no.1 pick for the draft whos the star of the 2004 draft anyway?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> magic aint makin the play offs, ill give them about 30 wins by the end of the season. if they hit no.1 pick for the draft whos the star of the 2004 draft anyway?


Dwight Howard is pretty much considered the #1 at this point. Although Okafor is looking pretty good as well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> Am I aloud to repeat this again?
> 
> :"120-110":


So much for your great predictions. You can let go now.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

No... couldn't of happened....that game wasn't in reality... if it was, boston felt sympathy and gave them a win on purpose.... no, couldn't of happened i tell you.... they still technically have 1 win in January... couldn't of happened I tell you....i swear, that was a hoax.... Boston won that if Paul Pierce was trying.... McGrady would of scored 37 points less if Boston was trying.... That was a fake game.... They didn't keep track of the score well.... Those pesky Magic Fan scorekeepers... Thinking they're so slick.... Boston really won this.... What a fake game....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> No... couldn't of happened....that game wasn't in reality... if it was, boston felt sympathy and gave them a win on purpose.... no, couldn't of happened i tell you.... they still technically have 1 win in January... couldn't of happened I tell you....i swear, that was a hoax.... Boston won that if Paul Pierce was trying.... McGrady would of scored 37 points less if Boston was trying.... That was a fake game.... They didn't keep track of the score well.... Those pesky Magic Fan scorekeepers... Thinking they're so slick.... Boston really won this.... What a fake game....


You should seek some professional help.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

How many wins have the Magic collected thus far in January? *Two*. Seems like I will have the most logical and closest prediction at the end of January.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> How many wins have the Magic collected thus far in January? *Two*. Seems like I will have the most logical and closest prediction at the end of January.


You were still wrong.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

7 games i think


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

The previous estimations were 7, 8, and 10 wins. I said 1 win, and the Magic just won their 4th tonight. I guess it's a tie between closest estimations between me and the person who said '7 wins'.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> The previous estimations were 7, 8, and 10 wins. I said 1 win, and the Magic just won their 4th tonight. I guess it's a tie between closest estimations between me and the person who said '7 wins'.


There's a week left in January buddy, and the Magic play 5 games in the upcoming week. All the teams they're playing suck except the Rockets. You may very well end up the _furthest_ from the correct number.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> There's a week left in January buddy, and the Magic play 5 games in the upcoming week. All the teams they're playing suck except the Rockets. You may very well end up the _furthest_ from the correct number.


Yeah, I may end up the farthest from the correct number  

Looks like I was only 3 wins short from my estimation, while the others were 4 and 6 wins beyond respectively. 

And whoever said that I only say negative things about the Magic earlier in this thread, you can now realize that I say positive and negative comments about the Magic when necessary.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I may end up the farthest from the correct number
> ...


5 - 1 = 3 ... ? Man, I need to go back to school.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> 5 - 1 = 3 ... ? Man, I need to go back to school.


I posted that thinking they had 4 wins and no, I'm not lieing.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> I posted that thinking they had 4 wins and no, I'm not lieing.


So much for your "research"


----------

